
A Cure for Blindness - DanBC
https://2040infolawblog.com/2019/05/19/a-cure-for-blindness/
======
DanBC
This title is meaningless. The blog is a useful discussion around the ability
to refuse GDPR / DPA Subject Access Requests if the person making the request
doesn't have a genuine concern for their data and is just trying to waste your
time.

